# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I haven't had a good dream in 6 years

## NightMaresHauntMe

All the ones that I can remember have been nightmares or just ones that dont make any sense, my most strangest dream I have had recently I will explain 

We were travelling in a car and I had a cardboard coffin with a plastic screen on it so you could see the deased in it (it looked like a giant pink barbie doll box) across my lap and there was a deasced elderly lady in it 

Then the scene skipped to that my HEALTHY mother died while sleeping with a wine glass in her hand 

Then it skipped again to I was weeping over the same coffin but this time my mother in it my dad was looking down at my mother frowning. I remember that in my dream my dad said that she's (refering to me) been crying for 2 weeks straight

----------


## WakataDreamer

I'm so sorry...

Perhaps you should visit Clairity's hug thread...it helps a little...

Think about positive, happy things as you drift off to sleep. That should help. Think about friends, for instance. If you have one (and I don't since I'm a boy and not gay) think about your boyfriend. If you don't, imagine getting one and spending time with him and stuff...I think about my girlfriend...and get good dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## drewmandan

If you're finding that all your vivid dreams are nightmares, that's a textbook indication that you're not making any effort to remember your dreams. You will only naturally remember a dream if you wake up at an unnatural point in the cycle and stay awake, which is exactly what happens with a nightmare. If you want to have vivid good dreams, you must start remembering them, and to do this you must keep a dream journal and set your intention to remember your dreams.

----------

